# Travelling at night?



## kcoops (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey everyone,
So I avoided flying during Christmas for the hedgies sake so I'm heading home during late April but now I'm having a new problem. All the flights that work with my traveling days are all night flights or are so long they move into the night. I was wondering if Hades and Athena would be okay flying overnight for one night? I know that's when they are most active so that's what worries me the most. Thankfully, the day I'm coming back I can get flights when they are sleeping, it's just the flight there that's the issue. I would leave them with a babysitter but I can't find anyone for the time I'm gone unfortunately so I have to take them with me. If it is okay, any tips and advice would be very appreciated and if not then I'll have to figure something else out :| 

Thank you!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

as someone who travels a lot and is a hedgehog owner i can tell you its nearly impossible to fly with hedgehogs. ive read about people on this forum who have done it but usually only when the hedgehog is registered as an emotional support animal and registering your pet as an ESA is not something that should be done only for the purposes of travel as that abuses the system.

the problems with flying with hedgehogs:

- if they're allowed at all most times they must go underneath the cabin in a "somewhat" temperature controlled area but this area is usually meant for dogs, cats, birds, etc. who have different temperature requirements. it may not maintain the comfortable temperature needed for hedgehogs.

- most airlines have banned them. i've tried to find ways to fly with my hedgehog under my seat on almost every major airline but they are classified as exotic and therefore prohibited. most people don't really know anything about domesticated hedgehogs and because of their quills i'm sure they can seem quite dangerous to an onlooker!

- they come with a lot of luggage. especially if you're traveling with TWO hedgehogs you have to bring two wheels, two 4 square foot cages (minimum), two food bowls, two water bowls, two sets of heating equipment (lamps, thermometer, thermostat), food for both, snuggle items for both, hides for both, toys for both, bugs for both, liners or bedding for both, and maybe bathing supplies depending on how long you'll be gone. when i ground travel with just one hedgehog i have at LEAST one full suitcase for him not including his cage. i can't even imagine traveling with two. most likely they'll have more luggage than you do.

-controlling their temperature on the way to the plane, in the plane, in the car, etc. is going to be a MASSIVE headache.

i'm actually air traveling myself soon and have arranged to board wylie with a breeder. this is my first time boarding him, but i have heard it worked well for others. i do not think you will be able to fly with them, regardless of the time of day. good luck!

peace & love.


----------



## kcoops (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you for all the info! I thought it over and made arrangements with a coworker who is willing to take them to her place and take care of them during my time back home till I come back.


----------

